# Womb Lining Question



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

I need   please!  I've posted this on the Ask a Nurse board but posting here as I know how knowledgable all you ladies are  

Can anyone tell me if the length of your period is an indication of how thick/thin the lining of your womb is?  Im on Clomid again (6 months last year, currently on month 5 of 9 this time round) and I know it can thin the lining of the womb.  When I was younger my periods lasted 9 days, then settled down to 7 days.  In the last 3 years or so they last around 5 days (all the while being totally regular every month) but this month only 3 days. Im getting worried that the lining may not be thick enough to sustain a pregnancy.  Anyone got any ideas?  

Thanks very much.

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hmmm

I don't know witchie BUT am very interested in the answer.  My periods are very short now and although I have had a very heavy period this time its only lasted 3 days.  I am sure they used to be longer?

Hope you are OK ,

Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Obviously I'm no expert but as far as I'm aware there is no correlation between the thickness of your womb lining & how long your periods last for.

I have to take baby aspirin cos of "sticky blood" & my womb lining has got thicker (measured during scans)...however, I've not really noticed an awful lot of differece in length

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------

